# Most fit MBTI types?



## NT the DC

I figure it tends to be those that are xSxJ. 
Myself being an INTP - I find my tendency to be a bit of an outlier.

I am health oriented as fuck.
I have a diet that has loose structure.
I have a guideline of foods I can and cannot eat.
A semi paleo diet that includes yogurt and some pasta and breads sparingly.

I am starting to take it a step up by buying a weight scale for my food so I can get an idea of exactly how much protein and carb I am consuming.
I also know a fair amount about supplements.

My goal is to be healthy and happy for as long as possible.
I don't like drinking because I think it's not healthy. 
I also think drinking is like cliche and basic as fuck.
I don't see much value in it, although I do drink about once a month or so with my friends - usually like 3 drinks lol.
I find the alcoholic types who disguise getting trashed on wine annoying, but respect those who have it only for it's health benefits... personally I can't stand the taste and I feel like alcohol makes me fat so I don't want any.

I started drinking black coffee because I read about it's cognitive protective capabilities.
I have had abs in the past but it was after a breakup and after I delved into the paleo diet - pretty hardcore then.
Abs were just a goal I had and after I accomplished it I went back to eating normal lol.

Right now I have a new goal.
I want to have abs and good muscularity.
The goal isn't one because I want to attract someone as I already have someone.
I just think it's fun. 
I like feeling healthy and fit.

Where I have needed to step up more is my training.
I had a tendency to go once a week lol.
Then it grew to twice consistently.
Then my workouts got longer
Then I went to 2-3 times a week.
Now I am 3 times a week.
I've increased the number of sets I do per day.
Getting ready to move to another day a week.

I just thought it was interesting because this drive seems very non INTP to me.
My drive for health seems odd too.
I do work in the health field but if I'm being completely honest it's about being healthy - and it's also about looking better than other people my age lol.
I can't say it's some sort of inferiority complex, I am happy where I am physically for the most part. 
I just want to see how far I can go with it and if I like it.

Does that still seem within the confines of an INTP's thought process?


----------



## Eefje

I don't see anything off? 
It is not because your personality is less likely to want to get fit that it's weird (although I don't think there's much difference between the types? There are all kinds of different personalities who want to get healthy? ) 

You'd have to look at your reasoning/approach and how you got from the problem 'I am not healthy' to your solution AND goal 'eat properly and do some exercise' 

Intp cognitive functions are: Ti-Ne-Si-Fe
Try to look how you processed this problem, how you came to these actions and then come back  

I'll give you an example. Ne-Fi-Te-Si 
A lot of people would comment me on how I am pretty fat and bulky. Not all with bad intentions but yeah - I was taking this all in and generating bad thoughts on how this would affect me and my lifestyle. I felt unattractive, unable to have a bf, etc. Bad thoughts came out of nowhere and kept piling up. I felt like shit tbh, I didn't feel confident and I wanted to feel better and do something about it. I looked up some ways to become fit and loose weight and picked out some routines that I would like and would work for me and seemed useful. 
This process sees very Ne-Fi-Te to me, thus pretty ENFPish . 

My motivation has changed over time because my Fi processes this differently now, I think. Like now I value the fact that I feel fit, energized and confident. Rather than feeling 'pretty'


----------



## navi__x3

I'm guessing Se dom and aux... All the ones I can think of are at least somewhat in shape. I've had ENFJ and INFP workout partners and my coworker who is 60 is very healthy and in shape for her age--she's an INFP.
Really anyone and everyone should strive to be if you ask me.


----------



## NT the DC

Eefje said:


> I don't see anything off?
> It is not because your personality is less likely to want to get fit that it's weird (although I don't think there's much difference between the types? There are all kinds of different personalities who want to get healthy? )
> 
> You'd have to look at your reasoning/approach and how you got from the problem 'I am not healthy' to your solution AND goal 'eat properly and do some exercise'
> 
> Intp cognitive functions are: Ti-Ne-Si-Fe
> Try to look how you processed this problem, how you came to these actions and then come back
> 
> I'll give you an example. Ne-Fi-Te-Si
> A lot of people would comment me on how I am pretty fat and bulky. Not all with bad intentions but yeah - I was taking this all in and generating bad thoughts on how this would affect me and my lifestyle. I felt unattractive, unable to have a bf, etc. Bad thoughts came out of nowhere and kept piling up. I felt like shit tbh, I didn't feel confident and I wanted to feel better and do something about it. I looked up some ways to become fit and loose weight and picked out some routines that I would like and would work for me and seemed useful.
> This process sees very Ne-Fi-Te to me, thus pretty ENFPish .
> 
> My motivation has changed over time because my Fi processes this differently now, I think. Like now I value the fact that I feel fit, energized and confident. Rather than feeling 'pretty'


My thought process is about optimization and sustaining vitality.

I like learning about health and I like experimenting with different approaches to see what works for me.
I pretty much have my routine in place but I tweek it here and there or I fall off the wagon and come back to it later lol.

When things are pretty steady I will focus on improving my health to the best of my ability.
Although I am not religious I do follow the "Body is your temple" mantra - there is nothing more valuable than health, etc.
So I try to do a solid job at being healthy.
Affirmation wise it's nice to have compliments on how young or how good you look - so that helps.
But it's primarily self affirmation - looking in the mirror and thinking - hmm not bad. That makes me happiest.


----------



## Chime

In my personal experience from playing a lot of sports and being a gym rat here's what I'd say about this. 

xNxP's are in the worst shape [of the health oriented ones]
They don't want to run or follow their diet's as much, and they miss practice more often than other types. This is my personal experience which consists of a sample size of people I've personally met, so don't take this as me assuming it's an absolute. The xNxP's who are in good shape are usually that way because of genetics. Like my older brother, he's INTP and stays in fairly decent shape because of his metabolism and daily habits, but he doesn't put much work into it. 


Next I'd go with xSxJ's
Mostly because they stick to a strict schedule and diet in their workouts in my experience. Like they wont do more or less than what they're supposed to do which isn't bad, but it's not good either, mainly the not doing more than what they're tasked with doing. They are pretty consistent though. In high school and in the gym I found it difficult to convince any of these types to do extra in the gym or during a work out, but also noted they usually showed up to practice and rarely cut corners in a work out. 


I would then say xSxP
They miss practice and skip working out more so than a xSxJ but less than an xNxP. The thing about them is they don't seem to mind the pain one gets from running or pushing yourself to go further and tend to do more when working out if just for competitions sake. I like working out with them cause we'll keep pushing ourselves to new heights. 


But I'd say the best are the xNxJ's 
Most of the ones I know will fine tune their workouts specifically for themselves and work on their weaknesses until it's not a weakness and so on and so on. Plus they consistently show up [not as consistent as an SJ, but still very consistent]. They almost always have a vast knowledge of what workouts should be done and why.... and maybe I'm just being biased.

However in my experience I'd say that's the order.



But as far as who I'd want as a workout buddy....
I'd hands down always prefer an SP for a workout buddy. When I workout with SJ's they never seem to want to do anything out of the ordinary or extra reps, but they'll keep showing up to workout... whatever. 
With an NP I'm shocked if they ever show up. They tend to have more interesting workouts though [I'd say arguably the best... but that's if they actually show up]. 
NJ's are gonna show up all the time and have some great workouts too, but I'm an NJ and already have that trait, so I kinda don't care. 

But an SP, when I workout with an SP they always turn it into a challenge and competition to do more reps and are willing to accept the weird workouts I've come up with, plus they tend to get around a bit more and know a lot of other shit from other people so they share that too. 




But, yeah. In the world of sports I noticed the NJ's were in the best shape, this did not make them the best players though. Just every team I was on the guy with the fastest shot [soccer] or best of [any specific technique or attribute like speed or stamina] was always an NJ. They were in the best shape... best all around players were usually SP's.


----------



## leictreon

ESxPs


----------



## The red spirit

leictreon said:


> ESxPs


Care to explain why?


----------



## leictreon

The red spirit said:


> Care to explain why?


That Se.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Most fit type is the ISFJ. All others step aside.


----------



## Flying Triangle

Anyone with a strong Se and genetic fitness is a huge factor (thank you Lord).

MBTI by itself won't do it.


----------



## The red spirit

leictreon said:


> That Se.


Hands down the best reasoning of 2017


----------



## leictreon

The red spirit said:


> Hands down the best reasoning of 2017


I'm an NP, don't expect me to write a bible just to say "the types with the cognitive function that is most related to the outside world and experiencing the moment and therefore are more likely to be into sports or outdoors activities are probably the most fit because of said outdoor activities"


----------



## The red spirit

leictreon said:


> I'm an NP, don't expect me to write a bible just to say "the types with the cognitive function that is most related to the outside world and experiencing the moment and therefore are more likely to be into sports or outdoors activities are probably the most fit because of said outdoor activities"


Why not Ji doms or Si doms?


----------



## Ermenegildo

*Work, not play*



Flying Triangle said:


> Anyone with a strong Se and genetic fitness is a huge factor (thank you Lord). MBTI by itself won't do it.





leictreon said:


> I'm an NP, don't expect me to write a bible just to say "the types with the cognitive function that is most related to the outside world and experiencing the moment and therefore are more likely to be into sports or outdoors activities are probably the most fit because of said outdoor activities"


Do you prefer speculation to knowledge? 



Chime said:


> In my personal experience from playing a lot of sports and being a gym rat here's what I'd say about this.
> 
> xNxP's are in the worst shape [of the health oriented ones]
> They don't want to run or follow their diet's as much, and they miss practice more often than other types. This is my personal experience which consists of a sample size of people I've personally met, so don't take this as me assuming it's an absolute. The xNxP's who are in good shape are usually that way because of genetics. Like my older brother, he's INTP and stays in fairly decent shape because of his metabolism and daily habits, but he doesn't put much work into it.


Do you mean with ‘health-oriented ones’ overweight people who need a diet and some exercise? In that case you don’t write about the fitness of the types but about their behaviour when they try to become fitter, that is about their work ethics. 

Do you make a difference between work ('work out') and play, between workers and players, or are they the same for you?


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

The red spirit said:


> leictreon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an NP, don't expect me to write a bible just to say "the types with the cognitive function that is most related to the outside world and experiencing the moment and therefore are more likely to be into sports or outdoors activities are probably the most fit because of said outdoor activities"
> 
> 
> 
> Why not Ji doms or Si doms?
Click to expand...

"Ji?" What's, "Ji?"


----------



## Chime

Ermenegildo said:


> Do you mean with ‘health-oriented ones’ overweight people who need a diet and some exercise? In that case you don’t write about the fitness of the types but about their behaviour when they try to become fitter, that is about their work ethics.
> 
> Do you make a difference between work ('work out') and play, between workers and players, or are they the same for you?


"This is my personal experience which consists of a sample size of people I've personally met, so don't take this as me assuming it's an absolute."
-Me


basing how fit someone is based upon their type would be all about their behavior. I gave my rough observations based on memories which I didn't put a great deal of thought in effort behind and am not losing much sleep over. Also these were memories specifically of people who are actively trying to be fit and playing sports. 


If I were to take a wild guess about which types are in better shape in general I'd say it's probably average. I've met fat out of shape people of all types, and skinny malnourished people of all types as well. Then average healthy people of all types just as much as people who're actively trying to get in shape and stay healthy. I'm sure if I actually did a study maybe there might be a type that's more likely to active by nature and therefore they're more likely to be in better shape.... but I kinda don't care.


Personally one of my habits to stay in shape is to develop habits so that I'm always doing a workout throughout the day, like stretching a little if I wait in line sorta thing. But I've seen people of other types do the same. So, *shrug*. 


Work, working out, and play are 3 separate things actually. 
Work is things you do to accomplish a task, like whatever you do at your job in order to get money or taking out the trash, doing the dishes, etc. 

Working out is something you do to improve your physical body in someway, like gaining more stamina or strength

Play is something you do purely for fun.


Some people will do things for play that is also a workout while work is a workout as well. That's cool. I personally try to make sure I have that going on with my hobbies and jobs.


----------



## nynaeva

NT the DC said:


> I figure it tends to be those that are xSxJ.
> Myself being an INTP - I find my tendency to be a bit of an outlier.


Honestly I think it's not untypical of Si tertiary - Si is very much about how our body feels, our bodily needs etc. Si needs to feel good in its body and can be VERY paranoid about health related issues (like drinking, not exercising etc.)
INTPs may not be the most agile/gracious persons practicing sports (no Se) nor the most regular at the gym (like going 4 days a week at 5 AM for a year lol) but they can still be very interested in being fit.


Like you and unlike what @Chime said, I'm pretty fit & slim and I'm an ENTP. I used to be a competitive gymnast and I still work-out 3/4 times a week. I'm very bad at agility & learning new movements (no Se) & it's very hard for me to follow a zumba classes (I can't follow the teacher's movements lol)
I do Ashtanga yoga & cross-training because the moves are easier to learn/repeat. What kind of workout do you do?


@leictreon @Flying Triangle
I think Se are the best at sports (Se dom = more agile etc...) ... if they are interested in it. Because Se people also tend to love what life has to offer - meaning Food/Alcohol, so if they are Se dom/aux but don't do sport, they are more likely to be overweight.
They can be those former college football players/cheerleaders when end up being overweight because after college they only watch sports on TV but still drink/eat a lot.


@Dust Mite
Agreed - I think Js tend to be fitter - at the end of the day working-out is more about self-control & habit and Js are better at it. 
Si primary/aux for SJs could play a role as well. So my vote goes to SJs as well.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

nynaeva said:


> Honestly I think it's not untypical of Si tertiary - Si is very much about how our body feels, our bodily needs etc. Si needs to feel good in its body and can be VERY paranoid about health related issues (like drinking, not exercising etc.)
> INTPs may not be the most agile/gracious persons practicing sports (no Se) nor the most regular at the gym (like going 4 days a week at 5 AM for a year lol) but they can still be very interested in being fit.
> 
> 
> Like you and unlike what @Chime said, I'm pretty fit & slim and I'm an ENTP. I used to be a competitive gymnast and I still work-out 3/4 times a week. I'm very bad at agility & learning new movements (no Se) & it's very hard for me to follow a zumba classes (I can't follow the teacher's movements lol)
> I do Ashtanga yoga & cross-training because the moves are easier to learn/repeat. What kind of workout do you do?
> 
> 
> @leictreon @Flying Triangle
> I think Se are the best at sports (Se dom = more agile etc...) ... if they are interested in it. Because Se people also tend to love what life has to offer - meaning Food/Alcohol, so if they are Se dom/aux but don't do sport, they are more likely to be overweight.
> They can be those former college football players/cheerleaders when end up being overweight because after college they only watch sports on TV but still drink/eat a lot.
> 
> 
> @Dust Mite
> Agreed - I think Js tend to be fitter - at the end of the day working-out is more about self-control & habit and Js are better at it.
> Si primary/aux for SJs could play a role as well. So my vote goes to SJs as well.


I didn't say J's were more fit. Where are you getting that from? The two most-fit people I know are ISP's. One is my middle son who's an ISTP, the other is one of my nieces who is an ISFP. The latter is on the national canoeing team.


----------



## OrangeAppled

leictreon said:


> That Se.


Tendency for hedonism and short-sightedness doesn't serve them here....

I would guess STs, if we are connecting this to type. Interest in the concrete, physical aspect of life, tend to approach things logically and enjoy measuring stuff. The stereotypical meathead is an ST...

----

I like working out and try to eat healthy too. I can be pretty self-disciplined and consistent. 

This is a developed thing for me, not a natural inclination... In typology terms, it might be called tertiary Si integration.

As a child, I was overwhelmed by & terrified of sports and had disdain for jocks. I was also mostly disinterested in food and tended to undereat. I was VERY thin, albeit not unhealthy. I had a naturally toned look due to low bodyfat and tendency to gain muscle a bit easier than fat, so I never looked bony or sickly. When I graduated from HS, I was about 115 lbs at 5'7.5. People would tell me I looked like I did ballet or played soccer, which seems like a compliment considering I was more inclined to read a book, draw or write bad poetry .

I got into pilates & yoga in my late teens, because I already recognized the need to be more in touch with my own body. Then I did spin classes post college after starting work as a designer & feeling too sedentary; my weight was probably 120 then. Pilates/yoga suited me since I tend to be limber & spin is kinda fun. I also didn't like anything competitive or which seemed, IDK, "harsh". If it resembled high school PE - forget it! 

I do bootcamp classes now about 3-4x/week which combine strength-training and HIIT. It reminds me of PE a bit...so it's like I made amends with that, haha. Well, I hate running still. I won't do more than short sprinting. No mile running...NOOOO. 

I am still quite slender too, but I was getting jigglier with age (turning 30....grrrr), so I've regained firmness and a "toned" look. I don't have the super thin look I had when younger, even though I weigh within 5 lbs of my post-college weight.


----------



## Apple Pine

Sensing types. Simple as that.


----------



## nynaeva

Dust Mite said:


> I didn't say J's were more fit. Where are you getting that from? The two most-fit people I know are ISP's. One is my middle son who's an ISTP, the other is one of my nieces who is an ISFP. The latter is on the national canoeing team.


You said this


> Most fit type is the ISFJ. All others step aside.


I agreed with this, especially the J and SJ part
I think SP are BETTER at sports, especially when we are talking about high level sports (Se), when they are interested in it, but I don't think as a whole they are FITTER.
You can have 1 SP in 10 who will be very into working-out & very good at it and others who do nothing, but since they like eating/drinking better than most other types & tend to have lower self control, I don't think they will be fit.


As for the Js, you may have less of them who are very much into working-out and very good at sport, but probably more of them who will be the average fit guy/girl who try to stay in shape.


Day to day staying fit has more to do with self-control than being GOOD (with Se) at sports.


@OrangeAppled seems like you are doing quite good, I feel like trying to stay as toned/slender as we age is like swimming against the waves. I need to be way more careful about what I eat now (cutting off that sugar...) Also I feel more tired after a workout than when I was younger (I'm the same age than you). I've learned to accept it.


----------



## Flying Triangle

nynaeva said:


> Day to day staying fit has more to do with self-control than being GOOD (with Se) at sports.


Yep. Healthy habits. Gotta build up them habits. 

I wouldn't say I'm the best player, but I'm certainly coordinated enough to be the best should that be my goal. In the end, sports is just one of my habits that I happen to be decent at.


----------



## nynaeva

Flying Triangle said:


> Yep. Healthy habits. Gotta build up them habits.
> 
> I wouldn't say I'm the best player, but I'm certainly coordinated enough to be the best should that be my goal. In the end, sports is just one of my habits that I happen to be decent at.



Ahah, you're an ISTP (I checked your profile ) I'm totally ready to believe that it comes easier to you!


For me, sport, gymnastics & Ashtanga Yoga (a difficult/intense form of power yoga I've been practicing for years) are all about self-control and devotion. When you've been though pain, doubt, discomfort, intense desire to quit etc (SO CRAZY for an ENTP right) ... and you still sticking-in, you discover your true strength. I never believed I would be able to do that. But I did and there is so much pride/inner joy in it.
So I'm not agile like you ahah, for me it's for about what sport brings me on the inside


----------



## Celtic Maiden

I would vote ISxJ. Si doms naturally watch their health and more often than not lead a healthy lifestyle and exercise regularly. They may not on average have quite the same athletic prowess as the STPs, but would be less likely to cheat on a diet or skip a day at the gym.


----------



## Hero of Freedom

What would the 'policeman' type of bodies you see in the 1920s photos be considered as and which MBTI types often have those lol? Was curious.


----------



## twirler

My ISTP is quite fit and it's kind of the only thing he is intense about. He is always trying to convince me to go to the gym. Health and fitness are super important to him. Not as important to me, but lucky for him, I'm eager to please, so it works out okay in the end. 

Anyway, my vote would be for STs. I know several STs and they are all pretty active in some way.


----------



## jamesh

must be ESTJ i think, but i gotta say, ENTP, because i am.


----------



## navi__x3

Chime said:


> In my personal experience from playing a lot of sports and being a gym rat here's what I'd say about this.
> 
> xNxP's are in the worst shape [of the health oriented ones]
> They don't want to run or follow their diet's as much, and they miss practice more often than other types. This is my personal experience which consists of a sample size of people I've personally met, so don't take this as me assuming it's an absolute. The xNxP's who are in good shape are usually that way because of genetics. Like my older brother, he's INTP and stays in fairly decent shape because of his metabolism and daily habits, but he doesn't put much work into it.
> 
> 
> Next I'd go with xSxJ's
> Mostly because they stick to a strict schedule and diet in their workouts in my experience. Like they wont do more or less than what they're supposed to do which isn't bad, but it's not good either, mainly the not doing more than what they're tasked with doing. They are pretty consistent though. In high school and in the gym I found it difficult to convince any of these types to do extra in the gym or during a work out, but also noted they usually showed up to practice and rarely cut corners in a work out.
> 
> 
> I would then say xSxP
> They miss practice and skip working out more so than a xSxJ but less than an xNxP. The thing about them is they don't seem to mind the pain one gets from running or pushing yourself to go further and tend to do more when working out if just for competitions sake. I like working out with them cause we'll keep pushing ourselves to new heights.
> 
> 
> But I'd say the best are the xNxJ's
> Most of the ones I know will fine tune their workouts specifically for themselves and work on their weaknesses until it's not a weakness and so on and so on. Plus they consistently show up [not as consistent as an SJ, but still very consistent]. They almost always have a vast knowledge of what workouts should be done and why.... and maybe I'm just being biased.
> 
> However in my experience I'd say that's the order.
> 
> 
> 
> But as far as who I'd want as a workout buddy....
> I'd hands down always prefer an SP for a workout buddy. When I workout with SJ's they never seem to want to do anything out of the ordinary or extra reps, but they'll keep showing up to workout... whatever.
> With an NP I'm shocked if they ever show up. They tend to have more interesting workouts though [I'd say arguably the best... but that's if they actually show up].
> NJ's are gonna show up all the time and have some great workouts too, but I'm an NJ and already have that trait, so I kinda don't care.
> 
> But an SP, when I workout with an SP they always turn it into a challenge and competition to do more reps and are willing to accept the weird workouts I've come up with, plus they tend to get around a bit more and know a lot of other shit from other people so they share that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, yeah. In the world of sports I noticed the NJ's were in the best shape, this did not make them the best players though. Just every team I was on the guy with the fastest shot [soccer] or best of [any specific technique or attribute like speed or stamina] was always an NJ. They were in the best shape... best all around players were usually SP's.


I 100% see the logic for INTJs, maybe ENxJs, but I wouldn't apply it to INFJs unless they were surrounded by people who motivated them to work out. 

But INTJs are always in really good shape. Kinda like Kent from Veep x)


----------



## Artificial_Lifeform

This is just me but ESFP -types seem to value fitness a lot.
I have two ESFP friends: A guy I have known for years who is my closest friend. He has been doing deadlifting for like 8 years and recently turned vegan. The other is a woman who seem to do all kind of stuff: yoga, climbing, running.

I guess that Se -primary function plays an important role here. The Se development for me (which is the fourth function for an INTJ, and thus the weakest) only started getting stronger during the last year or so (I am 32). Better late than never though!

(But, these are healthy ESFP types. I can imagine that unhealthy/destructive ESFP are the complete opposite: They indulge in things like food, alcohol, drugs, gambling, etc with no respect to their bodies.)


----------



## Artificial_Lifeform

great, double post and you can't even delete it yourself -_-


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow

I would say ESTP and ENFJ regardless of gender, and ESFJ guys.

The beta quadra (who correlate to adolescents) ESTP, ENFJ, ISTP, INFJ are pretty fit and healthy based on my stereotypical representation of them.


----------



## Eefje

Nvm. Answered it already lol


----------



## NT the DC

nynaeva said:


> Honestly I think it's not untypical of Si tertiary - Si is very much about how our body feels, our bodily needs etc. Si needs to feel good in its body and can be VERY paranoid about health related issues (like drinking, not exercising etc.)
> INTPs may not be the most agile/gracious persons practicing sports (no Se) nor the most regular at the gym (like going 4 days a week at 5 AM for a year lol) but they can still be very interested in being fit.
> 
> 
> Like you and unlike what @*Chime* said, I'm pretty fit & slim and I'm an ENTP. I used to be a competitive gymnast and I still work-out 3/4 times a week. I'm very bad at agility & learning new movements (no Se) & it's very hard for me to follow a zumba classes (I can't follow the teacher's movements lol)
> I do Ashtanga yoga & cross-training because the moves are easier to learn/repeat. What kind of workout do you do?
> 
> 
> @*leictreon* @*Flying Triangle*
> I think Se are the best at sports (Se dom = more agile etc...) ... if they are interested in it. Because Se people also tend to love what life has to offer - meaning Food/Alcohol, so if they are Se dom/aux but don't do sport, they are more likely to be overweight.
> They can be those former college football players/cheerleaders when end up being overweight because after college they only watch sports on TV but still drink/eat a lot.
> 
> 
> @*Dust Mite*
> Agreed - I think Js tend to be fitter - at the end of the day working-out is more about self-control & habit and Js are better at it.
> Si primary/aux for SJs could play a role as well. So my vote goes to SJs as well.


Hey better late than never right?

I tend to weight train. 
I like looking at different training ideas online and sometimes in books.
I also like hiking but that's more for the escape from the city and being in nature.
I prefer training alone and I prefer hiking with company.


----------



## NIHM

I would think ESTP or ESFJ or ESTJ, if I was going for a stereotype. Off the top of my head but I'm pretty certain that this might not be an MBTI issue. Out of everyone I know in my life my INTJ husband is the fittest. The ESTP and ENFJ I know are not very fit at all. They like sports and talk about it over beer and manly things but they're not very fit.


----------



## Katie Tran

People answering Se are going off by stereotypes lol.

The fittest people I know in REAL LIFE are STJs and some NTJs. 

xNFPs come up with the most creative workouts, hands down.


----------



## Curlijessi

NT the DC said:


> I figure it tends to be those that are xSxJ.
> Myself being an INTP - I find my tendency to be a bit of an outlier.
> 
> I am health oriented as fuck.
> I have a diet that has loose structure.
> I have a guideline of foods I can and cannot eat.
> A semi paleo diet that includes yogurt and some pasta and breads sparingly.
> 
> I am starting to take it a step up by buying a weight scale for my food so I can get an idea of exactly how much protein and carb I am consuming.
> I also know a fair amount about supplements.
> 
> My goal is to be healthy and happy for as long as possible.
> I don't like drinking because I think it's not healthy.
> I also think drinking is like cliche and basic as fuck.
> I don't see much value in it, although I do drink about once a month or so with my friends - usually like 3 drinks lol.
> I find the alcoholic types who disguise getting trashed on wine annoying, but respect those who have it only for it's health benefits... personally I can't stand the taste and I feel like alcohol makes me fat so I don't want any.
> 
> I started drinking black coffee because I read about it's cognitive protective capabilities.
> I have had abs in the past but it was after a breakup and after I delved into the paleo diet - pretty hardcore then.
> Abs were just a goal I had and after I accomplished it I went back to eating normal lol.
> 
> Right now I have a new goal.
> I want to have abs and good muscularity.
> The goal isn't one because I want to attract someone as I already have someone.
> I just think it's fun.
> I like feeling healthy and fit.
> 
> Where I have needed to step up more is my training.
> I had a tendency to go once a week lol.
> Then it grew to twice consistently.
> Then my workouts got longer
> Then I went to 2-3 times a week.
> Now I am 3 times a week.
> I've increased the number of sets I do per day.
> Getting ready to move to another day a week.
> 
> I just thought it was interesting because this drive seems very non INTP to me.
> My drive for health seems odd too.
> I do work in the health field but if I'm being completely honest it's about being healthy - and it's also about looking better than other people my age lol.
> I can't say it's some sort of inferiority complex, I am happy where I am physically for the most part.
> I just want to see how far I can go with it and if I like it.
> 
> Does that still seem within the confines of an INTP's thought process?


I myself have had the same thoughts. Only more recently when reading the physical descriptions of INTPS. I keep thinking, I dont see how an INTP could really be all that out of shape or not care about their body and eat horribly. 
I have always been very health conscious because I want to avoid my family members mistakes and illnesses. A lot of cancer runs in my family so I learned about what causes cancer and how to avoid it at a pretty young age. Also my mom has always been obese so my primary goal was always to never get even half as fat as her. My goals started off shallow but, now I am into a lot of healthy things and have a vast knowledge of health that I share with others and family. I would like to help others become more healthy now. 
I have been strict Autoimmune paleo since 2017 with some personal modifications like allowances for dairy. I have mostly reversed my autoimmune condition. I am working on losing weight ( somehow I gained 30 lbs last year from stress related eating), I am getting back into working out. I used to be pretty fit. used to do spin class twice a week and yoga before I got sick. I was just able to start working out again about 6 months ago.
I struggle the most with creating routines and being consistent with working out and finding time to do yoga. 
But I dont struggle too much with eating healthy and keeping a healthy weight most of my life, minus some extreme circumstances ( pregnancy, stress).
I have a pretty good amount of self discipline so that is what keeps me eating right. I make health and fitness goals and keep going until I achieve them. I dont know anyone else that is as strict as I can be about eating. But I do this for my well being, not just because Im following some set of "rules". I find what works best for my body and do what I have to. 
In contrast my mother who is ISFP starts off strong with a goal and goes too hard and then fails quiclky. This has been her pattern all her life.
My sister is pretty healthy, she took up running after having her first child to lost weight. She runs marathons.
My ISTP brother is pretty healthy, just misguided. He did paleo for about a year on and off and now is vegan. Mostly because of his wife. Dont get me started on veganism. 
My ISFJ dad is healthyish for the time being. I fear my moms unhealthy habits will cause his health to decline. He works out pretty regularly so that keeps him ok.
My ENTJ husband eats pretty unhealthy ( to me) but works out a lot to make up for it so he looks way more in shape than me. Even though Im the one working hard at it. It seems very unfair. He has very good genetics and can eat whatever he wants and not gain an ounce.


----------



## Eriophorum

The fittest person I know is my dad, who is definitely ISTJ. My husband (INTJ) and I (INFJ) are health conscious, but not like him. He is the king of discipline and self deprivation. 

That being said, no idea if this is directly related to type. I guess certain types might be more prone to self indulgence than others.


----------



## Senah

ENTJs. 

Why bother to work so hard to rule the world if you drop dead as soon as you ascend the throne?


----------



## Curlijessi

Im not sure that an ENTJ could be super healthy, just medium healthy. There are different levels of healthy depending on how well one can self sacrifice and inner discipline. I think certain types are better at consistecy at working out but dont necessarily have the self discipline to eat super healthy.
I think maybe an INTJ has the elements to be super healthy. I know one. Maybe an ISTJ possibly because they can get into a routine about it.
I find it extremely difficult to stick to a routine as far as working out goes, but eating wise, I have the self discipline to sacrifice certain things when I need to lose weight and I usually meet most of my weight goals when I need to and Im good a educating myself on what I need to eat to lose weight or reverse disease.
But, I could never push myself to achieve certain goals like to be a size 6 or below. That would take some extreme exercise and starvation. My goals are realistic like be a size 10 or below. That seems acheivable and yet healthy and reduces my chance of cancer, heart disease, hypertension, and most chronic modern diseases.


----------

